# Nitrate Posioning Reference Sheet



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

From Montana State University for reference on nitrate posioning in cattle

http://animalrangeex...Nitrate-tox.htm


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

That is a good find James. Thanks for posting it. I dont see in the reading if you let the plant mature and die. If the nitrate levels in the plant will decrease.


----------

